# Topics > Smart home > Smart lamp, smart bulb >  LIFX, multi-color bulb, that you can control with your smartphone, Lifx Labs, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Lifx Labs, Inc.

LIFX on Wikipedia

"LIFX: The Light Bulb Reinvented" on Kickstarter

LIFX Virtual Bulb

----------


## Airicist

LIFX The light bulb reinvented 

Published on Dec 5, 2013




> LIFX is a multi-colored, energy efficient LED bulb that you control with your smart phone. LIFX was born on KickStarter and raised $1.3m in six-days and now is available on the App Store and Google Play. You can try LIFX at virtualbulb.lifx.co, pre-order at lifx.co or from January pick it up at our retailer partners around the world including BestBuy, JohnLewis, Virgin and more.

----------


## Airicist

Do you need to get a LIFX?

Published on Apr 24, 2014




> This multi-color LED is the brightest we've seen, but the smart features have some catching up to do.

----------


## Airicist

LIFX - Live a more illuminated life

Published on Oct 22, 2015




> Get more out of light with the brightest, simplest, most efficient and versatile smart lights.

----------


## Airicist

New from Lifx: Night vision light bulbs for the smart home

Published on Dec 6, 2016




> The color-changing Lifx Plus connected LED emits invisible infrared light when it's dark out. You can't see that light -- but your night vision cameras can.
> 
> "Lifx Plus Wi-Fi Smart Bulb review:"
> This smart light bulb is your night vision camera's new best friend
> 
> by Ry Crist
> December 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Essentials #1: LIFX Mini smart bulbs

Published on Jan 11, 2019




> The first inductee into our Smart Home Essentials wing. The LIFX Mini bulbs are not cheap but a premium Google Home compatible smart lighting option that actually warrants the price tag thanks to a combo of things.

----------

